# Lidl Electronic Timers



## Mar10 (30 Apr 2012)

£5.99.
 Got to be worth a punt?
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl ... _30733.htm


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2012)

Link doesn't work.

But in my experience cheap timers not worth it. My Lidl ones I boughts a while ago are now in the bin.

Suffered two problems in that backup battery didn't last very long ie after a year and first power failure, forgets the time and more importantly when switching inductive loads ie air pump or fluorescent lights sometimes just resets.


----------



## sr20det (30 Apr 2012)

I bought one from B&Q for about 3.50 IIRC.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 May 2012)

They come with a two year warranty so probably worth a go at the price.


----------



## Mar10 (1 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> They come with a two year warranty so probably worth a go at the price.



That's right, no-quibble, money back guarantee!


----------



## Mar10 (2 May 2012)

Well I thought I'd take the plunge, first impressions seem really good, plenty of features and programs.
I'll see how they stand the test of time but if they don't, then I'll get my money back, can't lose really!


----------



## spyder (2 May 2012)

I use cheap and cheerful mechanical timers from Ikea and Tesco's. Heard of issues with electronic timers so avoided them. 

£5.99 I can get 3 or 4 for that


----------



## sr20det (2 May 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I use cheap and cheerful mechanical timers from Ikea and Tesco's. Heard of issues with electronic timers so avoided them.
> 
> £5.99 I can get 3 or 4 for that



I have had bad times with Mechanical, being out of sync daily, times changes variate by 30 mins day by day even though its a fixed setting.  I got a 3 pack one from B&Q.  Lights were on, ended up giving up and going for a digital, which is far more reliable and accurate.  I still have them, maybe it was just the one of them which is what i went by.


----------



## Mar10 (2 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> spyder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had 4 mechanical timers, 3 from B&Q, 1 from Ikea.
The B&Q ones have all given up the ghost, the Ikea one is still going but is noisy. You may be able to get mech ones cheaper but a 2 year, no quibble, money back guarantee makes them worth the punt.


----------



## sr20det (2 May 2012)

yeah, i have similar but only paid 3.50 or summet for a 7 day digital timer from B&Q, must have been on offer cause not seen it back at this price, gutted as I only bought one, should have bought a few more.


----------



## Mar10 (3 May 2012)

Yes mate, at that price you should've


----------



## sr20det (3 May 2012)

Mar10 said:
			
		

> Yes mate, at that price you should've



Well, there is always the Lidl offer, sure they will work well, and only a few quid extra.


----------

